# DIY HM library busts



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings,

I have googled and not been successful in finding a DIY for making the Busts that follow you in the HMWDW library.
Anyone here know of a link or has anyone recreated that effect?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a discussion of the effect at this link that might give you an idea as to how to approach the project:

http://www.keystothemagic.com/Technology/HauntedMansion.html

It sounds as if the illusion is similar to the use of concave eyes that appear to follow you. Here's a YouTube video of the effect using inverted replicas of the Haunted Mansion busts:






Here's a discussion of the "hollow face" illusion that might also help:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollow-Face_illusion

And an example using Einstein's face as the inverted mask:


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I found this online and it seems to be the cheapest way to get the effect
http://geekmom.com/2014/10/diy-hollow-face-bust/
If you want a more "authentic" look you might try building a vacuum forming table and making the molds out of white plastic. There are tons of instructions for cheap diy vacuum forming tables online.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You could probably even just grab an old Halloween mask and slice it in half, mounting the face to a piece of board with a hole cut out for it.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I wonder if you could use something like this








and make a mold of the front to get the same effect?
*


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that the bust(s) needs to be translucent so that it can be backlit. It should be white to give the illusion that it's made of marble.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I did this as a stone last year, as mentioned the bust needs to let light through. I tried forever to get a vaccuum former to work with no success and finally just purchased the busts as it was far less expensive in the long run.






http://www.abracadaver.com/Abracadaver/Home.html
This is who i purchased the busts from, I dont think they are on his site but last I checked he still had them upon request. It was about 40 each as I recall.


----------

